# 621 root question



## ghanjiboy (Dec 18, 2011)

I was wondering...even if we were to achieve root on 621, would we be able to flash any of the ICS roms or will those roms have to be modified in some way to accommodate 621?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ghanjiboy said:


> I was wondering...even if we were to achieve root on 621, would we be able to flash any of the ICS roms or will those roms have to be modified in some way to accommodate 621?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Feasibly it would work, as its based on the same kernel (GB) and ICS is 2nd-init, which essentially rebuilds the entire system from the ground-up so it doesn't really involve any of the MotoBlur. But, good luck convincing one of the unfortunate souls that is on .621 rooted to attempt it. If something does go wrong, you have to SBF, then your stuck without root atm.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks like the Droid2 people will soon be commiserating with us. Motorola has a super special update coming down for them, too, promising all sorts of fixes. Among them is, I'm sure, a closing of all known root exploits and the inability to SBF backwards.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> It looks like the Droid2 people will soon be commiserating with us. Motorola has a super special update coming down for them, too, promising all sorts of fixes. Among them is, I'm sure, a closing of all known root exploits and the inability to SBF backwards.


I finally told my mom about the .621 update the other day (no need...she's on MIUI, courtesy of yours truly).
Told her the situation about returning back and bricked phones and what-not.
She's now convinced Motorola know what they're doing (again, after convincing her otherwise countless times) and insists we're doing "bad things" to our phones







.
This comes from the woman who doesn't understand what WiFi hotspots are.
No matter what method of explanation is used.
"Better then Xbox wifi?"
Oh screw it...yes. Better than xbox wifi. Whatever.


----------

